
Hey Mashable and Wired… Firefox is not 10 - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/09/26/hey-mashable-and-wired-firefox-is-not-10
======
cockspaniel1
The claim is valid looks like Mozilla last celebrated the 7th last year... wow

